# Some of Spike



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I attempted to get a couple of pics of Spike today flaring. I managed to get these.
Also, I posted a couple of pics of Spike and Scarlett here if anyone hasn't seen them yet! 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=23914


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, he got even more gorgeous. Where did you get him?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Campbell said:


> Wow, he got even more gorgeous. Where did you get him?


I actually found him at Petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty.


----------



## shikatsin (May 8, 2009)

Spike looks amazing!

I love the colour on him, black and red.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, that has to be the coolest petstore betta ever. Are all of your petstore bettas in good condtion or did you fiind a lucky one.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Awesome, I wish he was mine!


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice find, I just cant seem to convince my wife into the CT bettas, she does not like their fins, I love the coloration on that guy and think I found one in veil form at PS today.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Wow, that has to be the coolest petstore betta ever. Are all of your petstore bettas in good condtion or did you fiind a lucky one.


Since I've been looking, they have had more Bettas in good condition then not. I'm scared to look anymore because I just might want another Betta!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas are aliens starting to enslave the human race.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always look at the bettas when I go into Petsmart. I just can't help myself.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can't either, I have to leave their sad faces and I get really sad


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> I can't either, I have to leave their sad faces and I get really sad


Same here, I was so sad last time because I walked in there and every single one of their bettas were gone, I dont know why but I seriously doubt someone bought them all. Especially since there were at least 60 of them a good 12-14 days before. I asked the guy and he was like "ohh we just ran out" and I was like "how there was alot left a week or two ago" and he said "Im the aquarist guy here so I would have heard if something happened to them". Im still skeptical.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I doubt that they would admit it if they all died.


----------



## LizEgan (May 17, 2009)

Wow...very impressive!! He's beautiful.


----------

